# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Βενέζια [Venezia - Espresso Venezia - Espresso Ravena]

## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα  :Very Happy: 

Καμιά φωτογραφία του Venezia παίζει;  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

αμέ παίζει φίλε !!
αλλά δεν είναι είναι και η καλύτερη
(θέμα δεν βρήκα για το venezia έψαχνα 100ώρες την βάζω εδώ sorry:?) 
P7040161.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!
Δείτε πόσο μικρό και χαριτωμένο φαίνεται  :Wink: 




> αμέ παίζει φίλε !!
> αλλά δεν είναι είναι και η καλύτερη
> (θέμα δεν βρήκα για το venezia έψαχνα 100ώρες την βάζω εδώ sorry:?) 
> P7040161.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Πλοίαρχος στο πλοίο εδώ και αρκετό καιρό ο συμμαθητής του Cpt Leo Σκλαβούνος Κώστας.Καλά Ταξίδια Cpt..._

----------


## Express Pigasos

επειδη δεν γνωριζω τα αδερφια του Πηγασαρου ανηκουν σε ελληνικη εταιρια???

----------


## Apostolos

Για ψάξε καλύτερα στο φόρουμ! Όλα υπάρχουν εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63365

----------


## Stylianos

μηπως γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποια γραμμή είναι;

----------


## Appia_1978

Τεργέστη - Δυρράχιο
Μπάρι - Δυρράχιο

http://www.agemar.it/




> μηπως γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποια γραμμή είναι;

----------


## ιθακη

Μετα απο τον Πηγασο που εδεσε στην Σουδα για χειμωνα,και το Grecia που αγκυροβολησε εξω απο την Σαλαμινα,τωρα και το τριτο αδερφακι,το Venezia,περναει απο τα νερα μας,με τελικο προορισμο την aliaga.....ελπιζω οχι για scrap,αλλα δυσκολο:-(

η ωρα ειναι 11:10 που το εντοπησα στο ais να πλεει με 16 knots Δυτικα της Κεφαλονιας με αφιξη στις 7-10 στην aliaga,και ωρα 8:00 utc

DSC03487.JPG

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που εντιπωσιάζει στην περίπτωση αυτη είναι η ταχύτητα του πλοίου. Βιάζεται να πάει για κόψιμο? Γιατί το* αδελφό* που ήρθε στον Πειραιά ήρθε με 10.5 κόμβους.... Παράξενο δεν είναι?

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως τα δυαλιτήρια της ΑΛΙ¶ΓΑ αυτό το καιρό έχουν την τιμητική τους ....Δουλειές στο φόύλ .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ιθακη

το πλοιο αυτη την στιγμη βρησκετε ανοιχτα της Κεας,με το ais να εχει χασει τον δρομο του.... :Confused: 

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Παρότι ήταν το τελευταίο της τετράδας που βγήκε από τα ναυπηγεία, είναι το πρώτο που μας εγκαταλείπει για τα διαλυτήρια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Και 2 φωτο απο το Venezia που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Selim San απο την Aliaga και τον ευχαριστώ μέσο του Nautilia.gr. 
Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Express Pigasos, Apostolos, Stylianos, Appia_1978, ιθακη, Leo, opelmanos, ιθακη, Ellinis και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

VENEZIA 20_1_.10 (1) SELIM SAN.jpg VENEZIA cut SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή. Πολύ κρίμα για αυτό και το αδερφάκι του ... Η εταιρεία τους, τα διατηρούσε μέχρι το τέλος σε πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο!

----------


## pantelis2009

VENEZIA. Σε φωτογραφία του φίλου μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα : Espresso Venezia (Adriatica). Ανκόνα - Ancona. Kαλοκαίρι - Summer 2002 (Πρώην - Former Espresso Ravenna)

VENEZIA-Georges-Pop-Espresso-Venezia-(Adriatica).-Ανκόνα---Ancona.-Kαλοκαίρι---Summer-2002-(Πρώη.jpg

----------

